# 1 foot seas



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like Tuesday is gonna be great weather. Open to anything!!! Wahoo, bottom bumpin, or deep droping.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

How much? may be able to swing it.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Another good lookin Tuesday!!! Anybody down?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be intown....how much, and how many more do you need?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Ithink I just got booked for a private trip, Sorry!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

oops!


----------

